# Best Chris christensen brushes and combs



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm trying to figure out which Chris christensen brushes i should get. Theres quite a few different options, as well as pin lengths and even pad firmness.

I definitely need a BRUSH for my 12 week old puppy. Hes super fluffy and tiny. Only 2.2lbs but he has inches and inches of fur. Also which COMB do i need? I have a metal two width comb as well as a flea comb that i use on him but i dont know what sizes they are.


I also need a brush for my adult three year old Maltese. I keep his fur reasonably long. Much longer than a puppy cut.

Which Chris Cheistensen brushes and combs as well as sizes should i consider?

I was thinking about the green firm oval breezy 22mm pin brush for my older malt, and the purple soft oval breezy 16mm for the puppy.

Unless anyone has some better options. I don't mind spending money for the best. I just want to keep these boys mat free. I have a lot of trouble detangling their bellies. They both seem to mat up there quite a bit.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Not sure what others on SM are using..... These are the only ones I use on Abella (daily grooming and blow-drying) - LOVE them - (even ordered extras to keep in glove box of car and in my purse)!!! :heart:

Chris Christensen Systems:
Butter comb fine/coarse (face/feet) 5"
#20 Pin Brush
metal Rat-tail comb


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Not sure what others on SM are using..... These are the only ones I use on Abella (daily grooming and blow-drying) - LOVE them - (even ordered extras to keep in glove box of car and in my purse)!!! :heart:
> 
> Chris Christensen Systems:
> Butter comb fine/coarse (face/feet) 5"
> ...


Do you use that comb on the body as well? Or just the face and feet? 

I was told to brush, then comb, then brush, then use a finer comb to finish it off for basically all the body. Does this sound right?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I must say Kilo is adorable - He looks so cute with his longer puppy cut! :wub:

I'm sure everyone has a different brushing routine. Since you asked......This is what works for me and how I've Combed/Brushed Abella pretty much all her life using the three items shown in my above post. Its pretty detailed but Im thinking thats what your asking for (very easy to simplify if you want)....:happy:

Daily Brushing/Combing:

Comb area under eye with fine part of Face/leg comb.
Wash area under eye (gunk) & dry with wash cloth.
Re-comb eye area again and comb mustache.
Comb lower legs & feet with wider end of comb.
Brush EVERY INCH of her body with the pin brush (if she should have a matt gently work loose using the comb).
Part hair down middle using rat tail comb & style top knot/pigtails.
If my grandchildren come over and french braid her hair or wrap her with ace bandages while playing Dr etc I make sure she gets another good brushing/combing after they leave.

Bath Day Combing/Brushing:

Comb/Brush Following above (Daily Brushing/Combing).
Wash and deep condition hair.
Towel dry & spray detangled on her.
Comb/brush following above again (Daily Brushing/Combing).
Apply any other heat products etc. Then blow dry using pin brush.
After completely dry I again follow above for final brushing/combing.

Hope this helps........:Good luck:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I use these. The pink madden brush is one of my favorites, next to the poodle comb for long coats and the butter combs.
The green comb is my cutting comb from work. Great for those sensitive skin types. It has a lot of give, so doesn't break nor tug at the hair.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> I use these. The pink madden brush is one of my favorites, next to the poodle comb for long coats and the butter combs.
> The green comb is my cutting comb from work. Great for those sensitive skin types. It has a lot of give, so doesn't break nor tug at the hair.


Joanne, Thank you so much for joining in on this thread. I never like being the only one responding, especially on a topic that is not black and white and has so many many options. I am humbled by your vast knowledge and background in this area.....SM is so awesome! :Flowers 2:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne, Thank you so much for joining in on this thread. I never like being the only one responding, especially on a topic that is not black and white and has so many many options. I am humbled by your vast knowledge and background in this area.....SM is so awesome! :Flowers 2:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


Thank you...that's very sweet of you to say :wub:
It tends to get quiet here on SM this time of year, more so in the summer but it will pick up.
With my three girls having completely different long coats, I tend to try everything and anything that will make my life easier. What works for me, might not for someone else.
I still for the life of me CAN NOT do a top knot. I am scarred for life after using a butterfly clip and clipping Suki's scalp when she first arrived to me. She ended up needing 2 stitches. So now, I fear everything will be to tight.
Up-dos and clips are not my specialty at work, lol.
Anyway, I wanted to share my favorites if it's of any help, I'll be happy.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, Per your recommendation I dug out my pink Madden brush and look forward to giving it another try on Abellas hair. :wub:

I also, can not for the life of me, do polished professional neat "show" top knots. I have tried and tried.......mine look so messy! :smilie_tischkante: Thinking Ill stick with "pig-tails"! :wub:


----------

